# Megaminx Headlight Recognition Trainer



## 2018AMSB02 (May 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I am learning all 151 Megaminx PLL algorithms, and noticed that I was having trouble recognizing whether the headlights were opposite the edge or adjacent to it, an easy task that proves to be very helpful on 3x3. I made this trainer to help:



https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/400060240/



Its pretty poorly made as I didn't feel like putting too much effort into it but it works well enough for me.

Hope this helps anyone having similar issues, I added a scoring and record feature for people to compete.


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 30, 2020)

Yeah, the link leads to a lost page


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 30, 2020)

Whoops, it should work now


----------



## Cuberstache (May 30, 2020)

I recognize most PLLs by location of blocks/solved pieces, not so much by opposites/adjacents within headlights. This can be nice though. My one complaint is the colors. The orange and cream are really hard to recognize. Try to make them more similar to actual megaminx colors.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I recognize most PLLs by location of blocks/solved pieces, not so much by opposites/adjacents within headlights. This can be nice though. My one complaint is the colors. The orange and cream are really hard to recognize. Try to make them more similar to actual megaminx colors.



Yeah I did notice that the colors are inconsistent and I’ll try to fix that. I also am trying to recognize by solved pieces, but for Q, H, and K perms that’s really hard to do.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 31, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I also am trying to recognize by solved pieces, but for Q, H, and K perms that’s really hard to do.


Yeah, those and Ls are the only ones it's really necessary for.


----------

